# Official Dynamite - 07/04/2021 thread - The Inner Circle has their say



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok guys... this is my first time doing this

I’ll add stuff to this post as we go along - like all the Road To’s and so on

but for now, have at it and Happy Easter!

1. The Inner Circle has their say


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379087003585810433
Road to premiere






Cody’s promo is worth adding for discussion this week


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378470314959646730
Hangman & Max


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379238755597451267
Rankings

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379792367142760448


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Christ this card is weak, 1 segment gosh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nah we got more scheduled.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379147375080574980


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379087003585810433


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379056643917369344


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378875251560493056


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378845117323354118


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Line up looks good so far.

Jungle Express v Bear Country is a fun match up with a clash of styles. IC v Pinnacle is my favourite storyline atm so I'm hoping for some good progression. The trio's match should be good. Hope we see some progression with The Bucks dynamic here - potentially a turn or a swerve. I'm not a fan of random 6 mans on the regular but enjoy them when it makes storyline sense, like this one (and most of the recent ones tbf).

Always like seeing Darby and he needs title defences - although the opponent feels a bit random? Happy to see Tay Conti being pushed and featured regularly - just hope she can carry the Bunny to a good match. What's the chances this devolves into another generic brawl though? I hope not, mix it up somehow.

I'm fine with them changing up who gets on TV but I would really appreciate seeing more of Britt Baker getting stuck into a juicy feud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Nah we got more scheduled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna add these..... at some point


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i was gonna add these..... at some point


Half a job! Not the best start to your Dynamite-thread-creating career 😉😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Half a job! Not the best start to your Dynamite-thread-creating career 😉😂


oh noessss, my aew is ded, cancelled, indy mudshow thread


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh noessss, my aew is ded, cancelled, indy mudshow thread


Not the catchiest of names but I get it🙂

All jokes aside, appreciate you taking the time to put this together for our weekly Dynamite frolics 👍


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I wish they would have saved that Inner Circle return for this week. Especially since there was already like 25 brawls on last week's show. Would have been nice to milk this a little longer. Feels like we just had that Pinnacle promo, now we are getting an inner circle promo very soon after. The rest of the card is meh. Darby's match doesn't interest me. Bunny and Conti is once again about factions like everything else in this company cause heaven forbid the women just have a feud with each other. I don't like Young Buck matches but the six man should probably be good. So yeah, just an average looking show this week. Since NXT is doing a takeover, I wonder how many viewers AEW will get


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looks like an interesting show.

With the 6 man tag, it really doesn't matter how good or not good it is. You're really just waiting for one thing. You're waiting to see if the Bucks are going to turn on Mox and finally join Kenny & The Good Brothers or if they stay faces. Personally I hope they go heel and just get it over with already but we'll see. I can't really predict it either way yet.

OK, so I'll say this again. Can we just make the TNT Championship the Open Challenge Title? Because some of these TNT Championship matches lately have been kind of ridiculous. JD Drake? And don't get me wrong, I'm a JD Drake fan from his days in Evolve. I'm honestly surprised NXT didn't snatch him up. But seriously, the guy is 1-4 in his AEW career. And he gets a title shot why? Like, the match will be good and if this were non title I'd be all for it. But as a title match? Again, why?

The Inner Circle still feel like they came back a week or 2 too early. And while Jericho said this isn't over, the IC already got their revenge. So now the Pinnacle have to come back even stronger since they're so new as a group. I'll be interested to see how they can pull that off, but it's a dangerous game to play.

Don't really care much for the women's match knowing that DO and the Hardy Clan will be all over it again. I hope I'm pleasantly surprised.

And JE vs. BC should be a fun tag match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Looks like an interesting show.
> 
> With the 6 man tag, it really doesn't matter how good or not good it is. You're really just waiting for one thing. You're waiting to see if the Bucks are going to turn on Mox and finally join Kenny & The Good Brothers or if they stay faces. Personally I hope they go heel and just get it over with already but we'll see. I can't really predict it either way yet.
> 
> ...


Darby actually said in a promo he was running open challenges, so that explains the Drake match. But yeah I would have picked someone else.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Weak card.. Conti is always worth looking at, but another Young Bucks clusterfuck (now with Moxley), the continuation of a feud nobody wants to see between Cody and his friend, a Pinnacle vs IC segment for something that´s already over, a "battle of the beasts" between a Dinosaur and his boy, and some bears. and finally a TNT title match against a guy nobody have heard of.
Compare to NXT:
*NXT Women’s Championship: *Io Shirai (c) vs. Raquel Gonzalez
*NXT Tag Team Championships (Titles Are Vacant): *MSK vs. Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Legado del Fantasma
*NXT UK Championship: *WALTER (c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa
*Six-Man Gauntlet Eliminator Match* – The Winner Gets US Title Match on Night Two of NXT Takeover Stand & Deliver

This is not the way to increase AEW viewership.. Now, I know NXT is trying to end on a highnote, but it almost looks like AEW doesn´t even try to compete with this episode.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Weak card.. Conti is always worth looking at, but another Young Bucks clusterfuck (now with Moxley), the continuation of a feud nobody wants to see between Cody and his friend, a Pinnacle vs IC segment for something that´s already over, a "battle of the beasts" between a Dinosaur and his boy, and some bears. and finally a TNT title match against a guy nobody have heard of.
> Compare to NXT:
> *NXT Women’s Championship: *Io Shirai (c) vs. Raquel Gonzalez
> *NXT Tag Team Championships (Titles Are Vacant): *MSK vs. Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Legado del Fantasma
> ...


I mean how can they compete with a PPV ?

Would be a bad idea to try to compete against a takeover.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> I mean how can they compete with a PPV ?
> 
> Would be a bad idea to try to compete against a takeover.


They can´t compete with a takeover, but this almost looks like they admit defeat without trying. I´m not saying they should do an AEW title match on free tv (would be a waste of time, since Omega would retain). But they could at least have done a title match with someone a little more high profile than that Drake guy or NOT have another multi-man match including the Young Bucks. People will say there´s a storyline reason for it, but we see the exact same match from them almost every week. And Jurassic express against some guys who spend their time on Dark? Could have been Team Taz, since they´re breaking up anyway, taking a loss here wouldn´t hurt them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Weak card.. Conti is always worth looking at, but another Young Bucks clusterfuck (now with Moxley), the continuation of a feud nobody wants to see between Cody and his friend, a Pinnacle vs IC segment for something that´s already over, a "battle of the beasts" between a Dinosaur and his boy, and some bears. and finally a TNT title match against a guy nobody have heard of.
> Compare to NXT:
> *NXT Women’s Championship: *Io Shirai (c) vs. Raquel Gonzalez
> *NXT Tag Team Championships (Titles Are Vacant): *MSK vs. Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Legado del Fantasma
> ...


Doesn’t really matter the “war” is over. There’s no point in them blowing their load to try and compete with Takeover, most of the cable floaters will _probably_ be watching that regardless, it’s their WMania and the card is out of control. Some times you’re just gonna have weaker cards for Dynamite but they usually tend to deliver a good show even when the card looks lackluster. Last weeks card was also weak and we ended up with a fun show. You also don’t want to give away big matches every week then you have to eventually resort to running rematches all the time. I think the card is fine for a regular episode of Dynamite with segments in between.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Weak card.. Conti is always worth looking at, but another Young Bucks clusterfuck (now with Moxley), the continuation of a feud nobody wants to see between Cody and his friend, a Pinnacle vs IC segment for something that´s already over, a "battle of the beasts" between a Dinosaur and his boy, and some bears. and finally a TNT title match against a guy nobody have heard of.
> Compare to NXT:
> *NXT Women’s Championship: *Io Shirai (c) vs. Raquel Gonzalez
> *NXT Tag Team Championships (Titles Are Vacant): *MSK vs. Grizzled Young Veterans vs. Legado del Fantasma
> ...


They'll probably still beat them in the ratings


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Doesn’t really matter the “war” is over. There’s no point in them blowing their load to try and compete with Takeover, most of the cable floaters will _probably_ be watching that regardless, it’s their WMania and the card is out of control. Some times you’re just gonna have weaker cards for Dynamite but they usually tend to deliver a good show even when the card looks lackluster. Last weeks card was also weak and we ended up with a fun show. You also don’t want to give away big matches every week then you have to eventually resort to running rematches all the time. I think the card is fine for a regular episode of Dynamite with segments in between.


Well, last weeks card was weak, and we ended up with a show  I haven´t really expressed my opinions of it, but it was not the superfun and great show some of you guys seems to think it was.. But let´s not go into a discussion about LAST week, this one is for THIS weeks show.
And again; They can´t compete with a Takeover, but they could at least have made it look like they tried -even without blowing their load (which btw is no concern of theirs, they do it all the time).. I suggested Team Taz against Jurassic express which would be a much bigger match than Bear Country, and it could be the start of a Team Taz/Jurassic express program, or used to further the split of Team Taz, but it´s not "blowing a load" of anything.
AEW lost a lot of viewers after Revolution, they should do their best to get them back instead of just going weak card after weak card, and rest in the belief that now NXT is moving, the viewers will return. And maybe they will, but if they hadn´t left, then maybe the extra 100-200K viewers would be in addition instead of being the return of fans they lost.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox/Bucks vs. Kenny/Good Brother is a good TV main event in the AEW style of booking because of its non-jobber involvement (ie. no obvious loser like so many six-mans have) plus the question of what the Bucks will do (hopefully they will turn heel and not cop out like last time).

Nice promo from JD on the Road to Dynamite. Sounds a bit like Arn.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379200396896436233


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

JD Drake promo hyped me up for the match. It was very good.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I like this JD Drake guy though I've always had a soft spot/preference for husky southern guys who hit hard lol. Always amuses me how effortlessly AEW makes me care about matches by just letting guys talk like that. It worked in wrestling forever but only one place insists otherwise. Only reason I'm watching WM this year is due to being invited to my friend's apartment lol.

Wish they'd put some of this Road To stuff on TV, especially the JD promo. IMO it would add a lot to the show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never change, Wrestling Forum, never change...


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ok guys... this is my first time doing this
> 
> I’ll add stuff to this post as we go along - like all the Road To’s and so on
> 
> ...


As one podcast said what's left? Inner Circle got their revenge and humiliated the group. There's nothing else needed for us.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379238755597451267
Hangman vs Castor for 10's honor added after Elevation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hangman v Max is going to be money

this can actually be a short-term 3-match program pleasssseeee


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Big act to follow after last weeks show ...

off topic - is shaq ever coming back or was that a once off?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

JD Drake... on television. This guy looks like he should be working the stock crew at Walmart.

This card looks like they want the rating to be 600k. What a turd of a card.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks like a boring show but I'll definitely watch Conti/Bunny. 2 hot babes, each with some attitude, going at it 1 on 1. That's something I'll tune in for. Babes, brutality, promo...that's what I want to see. This week looks like there's only babes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> Big act to follow after last weeks show ...
> 
> off topic - is shaq ever coming back or was that a once off?


IMO - Shaq or Jade is the true leader of QTs group


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So... Mike Tyson is coming back Wednesday?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman Page (#1) vs. Max Caster (#3) is a rare high ranking singles match on Dynamite. Caster has been racking up wins lately, pretty clear the company is high on him as a future prospect. Will he be talked about in Darby/JB/Sammy terms soon? I think he has a way to go in the ring, but he definitely has charisma.

Jurassic Express vs. Bear Country is #2 vs. #4.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, I do have the thought that the Bucks will Double Superkick Mox tonight and join Kenny. But, at the same time, why would they wrestle a match with Mox and then turn on him? The only way it would make sense is if Mox wrestles the whole match himself and the Bucks jump off the apron when Mox goes for a tag.

Also, next week's show will be there 1st show with no competition. So you would think they'll load up that card. What if they do Mox vs. Omega on that show for the title? They'll want a big match on the show. Mox and Kenny have kept their feud kind of alive even after an Exploding Barbwire Death match of all things. Now, I personally wouldn't want them to rush into match #4, but it's something I thought of.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman v Max is going to be money
> 
> this can actually be a short-term 3-match program pleasssseeee


So......you would want Max (all the magic about him dies as soon as he gets in the ring) Caster to beat Hangman at least once for this to happen? Well, if that is the case:


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I have a (bad) feeling that because the Bucks turning feels like an obvious move... they won't. And that'll disappoint me. Heel Bucks are much more natural than babyface Bucks. There's a reason the BC/Elite were heels, that's because all of them were better heels than babyfaces, except Hangman. I feel like Bucks rejoining Kenny would slot things into place well and finally end this drawn out drama between them.

I know AEW has an overabundance of heels and tweeners, but with the IC back and probably becoming edgy babyfaces, Bucks can go the other way without any further imbalance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> So, I do have the thought that the Bucks will Double Superkick Mox tonight and join Kenny. But, at the same time, why would they wrestle a match with Mox and then turn on him? The only way it would make sense is if Mox wrestles the whole match himself and the Bucks jump off the apron when Mox goes for a tag.
> 
> Also, next week's show will be there 1st show with no competition. So you would think they'll load up that card. What if they do Mox vs. Omega on that show for the title? They'll want a big match on the show. Mox and Kenny have kept their feud kind of alive even after an Exploding Barbwire Death match of all things. Now, I personally wouldn't want them to rush into match #4, but it's something I thought of.
> 
> ...


he isn’t horrible in the ring

and one fluke boombox shot to the head win i’ll allow

only one though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This goes out to Hangman


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379819826395353090


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Looking forward to the A show


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This goes out to Hangman
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379819826395353090


I... liked that a lot


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I dont see why anyone would watch Takeover on USA when its on Peacock and the Network commercial free.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379874632342310917
Praying this isn't the IC reverting to comedy and doing some like parody of the Pinnacle on the big screen. Judging by their new look, I'm optimistic it won't be.

A new member would be interesting although I kinda like the idea that the original IC is back, just with a different attitude(?).

Or... something with Tyson?

Or... Blood and Guts announcement for DON?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Hangman Page (#1) vs. Max Caster (#3) is a rare high ranking singles match on Dynamite. Caster has been racking up wins lately, pretty clear the company is high on him as a future prospect. Will he be talked about in Darby/JB/Sammy terms soon? I think he has a way to go in the ring, but he definitely has charisma.
> 
> Jurassic Express vs. Bear Country is #2 vs. #4.
> 
> ...


Miro will climb the rankings very soon.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379874632342310917
> Praying this isn't the IC reverting to comedy and doing some like parody of the Pinnacle on the big screen. Judging by their new look, I'm optimistic it won't be.
> 
> A new member would be interesting although I kinda like the idea that the original IC is back, just with a different attitude(?).
> ...


I wouldn’t be surprised if they are planning a Blood and Guts special, similar to hell in a cell, as there‘s a lot of factions roaming around at the moment:

Kenny/Good bros/Bucks vs Mox/Eddie/Death Triangle

Team Cody vs Team QT

Dark order vs Matt Hardy team

Inner circle vs Pinnacle

Face women vs Heel women


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I have a (bad) feeling that because the Bucks turning feels like an obvious move... they won't. And that'll disappoint me. Heel Bucks are much more natural than babyface Bucks. There's a reason the BC/Elite were heels, that's because all of them were better heels than babyfaces, except Hangman. I feel like Bucks rejoining Kenny would slot things into place well and finally end this drawn out drama between them.
> 
> I know AEW has an overabundance of heels and tweeners, but with the IC back and probably becoming edgy babyfaces, Bucks can go the other way without any further imbalance.


What if it is just Matt who turns?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Christ this card is weak, 1 segment gosh.


*I think NXT is going to get my view for the first time in a long time. Io vs Raquel should be fire.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he isn’t horrible in the ring
> 
> and one fluke boombox shot to the head win i’ll allow
> 
> only one though


He's not "horrible" in the ring, he's just completely unremarkable. I don't want anyone like him pinning Hangman right now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379874632342310917
> Praying this isn't the IC reverting to comedy and doing some like parody of the Pinnacle on the big screen. Judging by their new look, I'm optimistic it won't be.
> 
> A new member would be interesting although I kinda like the idea that the original IC is back, just with a different attitude(?).
> ...


is this the longest US-based stable in a major wrestling promotion that hasn't broken up?

or does New Day count as a stable?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> He's not "horrible" in the ring, he's just completely unremarkable. I don't want anyone like him pinning Hangman right now.


sick rap, boombox to the face, kissy kissy the hand

boom! mini-feud

I'll allow it


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Probably going to skip Cody's promo & trios match. Enough is enough.
Darby/Drake should be fun.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

EmbassyForever said:


> Probably going to skip Cody's promo & trios match. Enough is enough.
> Darby/Drake should be fun.


I'm not against trios matches when it make sense.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think NXT is going to get my view for the first time in a long time. Io vs Raquel should be fire.*


That might be great, yup. I guess I’ll watch both nights combined on the Network in a couple of days.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> That might be great, yup. I guess I’ll watch both nights combined on the Network in a couple of days.


I'm paying to watch AEW so i would be stupid to no watch it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> I'm paying to watch AEW so i would be stupid to no watch it.


So am I.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

I love Caster, he is definitely someone to watch. Him and Hangman should be a fun watch!


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Mike E said:


> I love Caster, he is definitely someone to watch. Him and Hangman should be a fun watch!


Potential MOTN ez


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think a lot of fans now don't get that every big star in this business was a nobody at a certain point.

The Rock wasn't the Rock when he appeared for the first time on TV.
Stone Cold wasn't Stone cold when he started.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Apparently, Hangman vs. Max is directly for the #1 ranking. Nice to see them finally have a match about the ranking.

Can't see Hangman losing this. He's unbeaten this year and Caster isn't likely to be the one to end that IMO.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379919295136866306


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379922084810391558
Let the wild speculation begin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So glad they are finally doing a ‘ranking battle’

pos 3 can get pos 1 if they win

such a simple story mechanic with legs


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379922084810391558
> Let the wild speculation begin.


fist of the jaguar?

jaguars???

.... he’s going to the zoo


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379922084810391558
> Let the wild speculation begin.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fist of the jaguar?
> 
> jaguars???
> 
> .... he’s going to the zoo


I hope that he's not saying that he's going to do something sexual to a jaguar.

Now NJPW logo have a jaguar/lion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Taz be wildin tonight - i’m thinking Leyla?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379934513824997378


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Not going to get my hopes up but if Almas shows tonight I might explode.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Taz be wildin tonight - i’m thinking Leyla?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379934513824997378


I'd guess Leyla Hirsch yeah. Although "very serious" to me implies multiple. Maybe QT and the entirety of his group.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Not going to get my hopes up but if Almas shows tonight I might explode.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Taz said he was recruiting tonight which implies that the talent is already with AEW. Leyla makes the most sense since she fits the Taz mold. I could also see Miro taking out Kip early in the show and then joining Taz later on. Miro would be a good replacement for Cage. It would also gives us a Miro vs Cage match which would be awesome.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bear Country would suit Team Taz if Cage is leaving.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Now that's an arrival. Back in black.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, you mean if a faction acts like a group of badasses instead of tripping around in juice they might look better?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Caster is gold 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

That Biden diss was hilarious


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT NXT NXT NXT
NXT NXT NXT NXT
NXT NXT NXT NXT
NXT NXT NXT NXT
NXT NXT NXT NXT
NXT NXT NXT NXT


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Castor is going to be great one day


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Was that a luchador with a huge tongue lol


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> NXT NXT NXT NXT
> NXT NXT NXT NXT
> NXT NXT NXT NXT
> NXT NXT NXT NXT
> ...


Yeah, I think Dynamite will take a shellacking this week. A ‘see ya’ from NXT.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Was that a luchador with a huge tongue lol


Not got a great look at him but it looks like Misterioso.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> Yeah, I think Dynamite will take a shellacking this week. A ‘see ya’ from NXT.


I don't think so honestly. I think what ever fans are in the in-between no they can watch it tomorrow so why skip Dynamite


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match is not good. Not the best way to open your show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Not got a great look at him but it looks like Misterioso.


Thanks lol, I'm guessing he's a silly character? Will have to check out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman remains unbeaten in 2021.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Thanks lol, I'm guessing he's a silly character? Will have to check out.


If it is him then nah, he's quite serious. He did a Dark taping some time back and works for NJPW USA.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Hangman remains unbeaten in 2021.


As he should be.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why go back to this feud, don't Death Triangle have a tag title match


3venflow said:


> If it is him then nah, he's quite serious. He did a Dark taping some time back and works for NJPW USA.


Well that's a let down lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Man...the execution of this entire segment is just bad.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

So the Alien nonsense continues 🤦‍♂️


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The kid is back it's now spring


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So do PAC/Fenix win the belts next week and resume their feud with Best Friends? Seemed to be the suggestion.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like OC’s new theme. I hope Best Friends still have theirs tho.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Wait so now they got Stratlander. Does that mean they are a stable?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Londonlaw said:


> So the Alien nonsense continues 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Excalibur: “Red Hot Tay Conti”....

Don’t let your missus hear you say that 🤣

And yes, I know what he meant.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Chuck Taylor is my wrestling guilty pleasure.... don't judge me lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jericho looks a badass again


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wtf commercial mid promo?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They just went to commercial right in the middle of Jericho's promo on TSN.

Good stuff


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy's doing his sign gig during the break again.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Did they just cut to commercial while he was talking? Embarrassing production.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy’s cards.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> So do PAC/Fenix win the belts next week and resume their feud with Best Friends? Seemed to be the suggestion.


Will know for sure based on whether t
Bucks turn in the main event or not. Death Triangle should get the belt. Don't care for the group, but the Bucks keeping the belt will hurt this group


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho said they'll tell fans after the break but I guess TNT cut a few seconds early


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I aged ten years during that long ass commercial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feels like a full-on babyface turn by the IC here.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho had a long night last night from the look of his eyes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho with that ether lol


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

If The Pinnacle turn up in this segment, then hypothetically, they could have turned up during the adverts to jump them 🤣

I see why they teased the promo for after the advert, though.

Jericho trying to explain the last 6 months as if he was really clever is painful.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is one long ass promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not feeling this promo


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He‘s using all the forbidden words.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho is on fire here.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Marking for Jericho since pre Ralphus days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jercicho basically putting down everyone in the company lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This shit is too long. Fuck off Jericho


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But despite not liking the promo Jericho still can do everything technically right to where it's passable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Loving this promo by Jericho. *


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Long as promo, but it was worth it


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Still making up my mind about this promo...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BLOOD AND GUTS!


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

BLOOD AND GUTS


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Jericho should never use my jerk off friend, it doesn't sound like I think he wants it too.....


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damnnn what a promo

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The hell was that dubbing?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Two Sheds the Cornette thumbnail for this promo is going to have Jericho smoking a blunt with blood red eyes 😂
*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho had a long night last night from the look of his eyes.


It’s called Grey Goose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh thank fuck we're finally getting the match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For someone known for promos, that had to be one of the worst promo's he has ever done.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Jericho with that fire. Long promo but it was good.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The execution of the show tonight is poor as hell.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Jericho looks better with a beard


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Two Sheds the Cornette thumbnail for this promo is going to have Jericho smoking a blunt with blood red eyes 😂*


I could see it being a picture of Jericho trying to read from a book titled "What would Corny do?"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Some technical difficulties but overall a good promo all things considered.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah they just pulled the WWE gimmick match issue. We want to do Blood & Guts who do we plug in. Hopefully the shit in the build up makes sense.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The trios now? Who’re main eventing?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Good grif,Charlie brown 😞😞😞


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

He buried so many people This felt like classic jericho

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> The trios now? Who’re main eventing?


I rhink they said the trios will be the main event?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BLOOD & GUTS! I'm glad they've set the date, its gonna be awesome.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Oh thank fuck we're finally getting the match


Can't fault them for waiting on it no way should that not be infront of fans


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So many people called The blood and guts match because they couldn't go anywhere else.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

“Wardlow with a million dollar brain and a 13 cent body” -Chris Jericho


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So many inside jokes, but it still had a nice flow. Great promo. Only wish Jericho had said: We have been waiting for this match for a year: Stadium Stampede II....followed by Sammy having a meltdown.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Surprised Blood and Guts isn't on the PPV but they wanna get the ratings back up. Big named Dynamite?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ImpactFan said:


> I rhink they said the trios will be the main event?


I think I’ve just read they’re coming now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So many people called The blood and guts match because they couldn't go anywhere else.*


They pulled a WWE just not with an entire gimmick PPV. They really really want to fucking do the match and we're going to do it come hell or high water.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The same old shit as before, more. Trios matches and chuckles fucks forced down everyone's throat.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Give me Christian vs Starks plz


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Surprised Blood and Guts isn't on the PPV but they wanna get the ratings back up. Big named Dynamite?


Hot shot booking


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I liked the promo but this is all so rushed. Why is the Pinnacle a threat? They beat up the IC one time then got beat up the next week? They should have taken their time and established them as a dominant heel group killing everyone. But nope, it was one week of winning a match then getting buried.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Give me Christian vs Starks plz


Or Starks as his mini Petey


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank God...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If this is a parody of Godzilla vs Kong, does that make Marko the deaf kid that Kong signs to?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kong vs Godzilla was shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NO MARKO! Instantly a top episode!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I liked the promo but this is all so rushed. Why is the Pinnacle a threat? They beat up the IC one time then got beat up the next week? They should have taken their time and established them as a dominant heel group killing everyone. But nope, it was one week of winning a match then getting buried.


This is Tony Khan wanting to be able to say he did a War Games match nothing more nothing less.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Marko was with Griff and Fuego as the 'Vlog Crew' on Dark. Would be nice if they're starting to distance JE from him. inb4 run in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Marko was with Griff and Fuego as the 'Vlog Crew' on Dark. Would be nice if they're starting to distance JE from him. inb4 run in.


Yes it would be super great! You coming with the nice fill in facts, appreciate you kind sir


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Guess that means Christian will get his own group or Brian Cage becomes the new Tyson Tomko and we get Christian Cage Coalition vs. Starks/Hobbs.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Luchasaurus sucks

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Guess that means Christian will get his own group or Brian Cage becomes the new Tyson Tomko and we get Christian Cage Coalition vs. Starks/Hobbs.


Cage is too good to get Tomoko'd. But it wouldn't be crazy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No Stunt.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> If this is a parody of Godzilla vs Kong, does that make Marko the deaf kid that Kong signs to?


Dwarf dong sucker just has to get his shit in,too


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

kyledriver said:


> Luchasaurus sucks
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Fake news.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Guess that means Christian will get his own group or Brian Cage becomes the new Tyson Tomko and we get Christian Cage Coalition vs. Starks/Hobbs.


The Peeps as someone here mentioned. Might as well, its' an ALL FACTION show lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That headbutt looked weak as F.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WALTER vs Ciampa up next for any channel changers


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is getting too choreographed.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> WALTER vs Ciampa up next for any channel changers


Ok. No spoilers, please.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That cannonball combo into the corner was insane. Innovative move.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No 'after birth' yet as Jim Cornette would say.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Are they trying to get every single IWC phrase and insider term in this episode?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Vanilla midgets!!!![emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

QT’s faction.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know, that QT faction promo was actually quite surprisingly good. I was expecting worse.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Solow looks out of place in that group. Ogogo and Comoroto look the part.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Are they trying to get every single IWC phrase and insider term in this episode?


I don’t think I’ve heard flippy shit yet lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody's stuff in AEW is off to it's on thing like how the X-Men shit is separate from the MCU 

Anthony Ogogo has 37.3k IG followers. If that's mainstream I guess


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Ok. No spoilers, please.


Definitely wouldn't do that for a match


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show absolutely sucks. I’m out. Everything about it is just underwhelming.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> I don’t think I’ve heard flippy shit yet lol


Still have an hour plus to get that and star ratings in.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Schiavone interviewing Sting klaxon. Will he get a word in before Archer appears?


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> This show absolutely sucks. I’m out. Everything about it is just underwhelming.


I tried tuning in a while ago to see what Mike Tyson does tonight, but from the looks of it, I don't think I'll be able to survive too much longer...

Tony is interviewing Sting AGAIN?!?!?!?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*STOP THE FUCKING SCHIAVONE AND STING SEGMENTS!!!!!*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mr316 said:


> This show absolutely sucks. I’m out. Everything about it is just underwhelming.


 You can´t leave. You get paid for two hours.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jesus Christ again

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahaha


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Tony: "this never gets old" 😂😂🤣


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

At least they're acknowledging the running gag of Sting not being able to do an interview [emoji23]


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

We are going to get one full Sting promo over the course of six months. Someone should splice it together like the McBain segments on the early episodes of the Simpsons where if you played them all together, they actually made sense as a story.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So...Archer is a heel again?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Anthony Ogogo has 37.3k IG followers. If that's mainstream I guess


Doubt any Brits will give a shit whether he’s in AEW or not.

The guy was a bang average boxer.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jake's face 🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> So...Archer is a heel again?


Big Show... The Young F*cks... Archer...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"This never gets old!" It got old in January you ass.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Acknowledging a lot of the criticisms tonight. Not a good episode right now. But they're definitely saying "hey we hear your concerns"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mid card heel hell group incoming with Archer, Sky, and Page.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> We are going to get one full Sting promo over the course of six months. Someone should splice it together like the McBain segments on the early episodes of the Simpsons where if you played them all together, they actually made sense as a story.


Link


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hook so trash


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Acknowledging a lot of the criticisms tonight. Not a good episode right now. But they're definitely saying "hey we hear your concerns"


Agreed, it's been a rough show. I did like the Jericho promo though. The Sting segment was pointless.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, what?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Link


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s just randomly show Page and Sky during the Sting promo 5 times... They’re such a bunch of freaking amateurs producing this show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Doubt any Brits will give a shit whether he’s in AEW or not.
> 
> The guy was a bang average boxer.


I went to check because olympians sometimes do crack the mainstream. Was kinda surprised he didn't have at least a few hundred K


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Discount Sting and IT’S STINNNNNG!!


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

So Sting went to the back to come back out 1min later?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Now Sting surrounded by actual jobbers. I just can’t believe it...


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Can't wait for the Bucks to turn on Mox


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JD's ring gear is a major upgrade from the black tights he's been wearing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CenaFan247 said:


> Agreed, it's been a rough show. I did like the Jericho promo though. The Sting segment was pointless.


Yeah one of their roughest shows in a while. But it wouldn't be fair to ignore that they seem to be using this episode to reset themselves even if I don't necesssarly like anything that's happened so far.


Two Sheds said:


>


Thank ya


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Acknowledging a lot of the criticisms tonight. Not a good episode right now. But they're definitely saying "hey we hear your concerns"


*"And we're going to do nothing about them. Thanks for watching."*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I swear we’re litteraly witnessing the downfall of AEW. This show tonight is a disaster.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Let’s just randomly show Page and Sky during the Sting promo 5 times... They’re such a bunch of freaking amateurs producing this show.


I thought you were out?.......please follow through lol.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah one of their roughest shows in a while. But it wouldn't be fair to ignore that they seem to be using this episode to reset themselves even if I don't necesssarly like anything that's happened so far. Thank ya


Agreed, hopefully Archer finally gets a push though.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

This thread is kind of dead tonight too, that's not a good sign.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Commercial during jobber vs Darby. 😂😂😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *"And we're going to do nothing about them. Thanks for watching."*


Maybe, maybe not. They've legit changed up based on some criticisms. Like being more willing to do squash matches as of late and being willing to include more promos and vignettes vs pure wrestling. Is it at the rate that best works for me no. But they've listened some what.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The pre-taped shows are better produced. Live shows always have awkward moments. Shahid Khan could theoretically buy the best production team money can buy but they've set a budget.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

AEW mailing it in today with nxttakover on


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Darby and Sting together is such a nice visual.*


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I wasn't expecting Kevin Owens to make his AEW debut tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CenaFan247 said:


> This thread is kind of dead tonight too, that's not a good sign.


Maybe people are.... Now hear me out.... Watching?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> The pre-taped shows are better produced. Live shows always have awkward moments. Shahid Khan could theoretically buy the best production team money can buy but they've set a budget.


Budget? Really? All they’d have to do is cut half of their awful roster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CenaFan247 said:


> This thread is kind of dead tonight too, that's not a good sign.


Well a lot of the more pro AEW crowd gas been refraining from the live thread as some get annoyed with the negative critiques. I'm sure a lot will pop up at the end of the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Maybe, maybe not. They've legit changed up based on some criticisms. Like being more willing to do squash matches as of late and being willing to include more promos and vignettes vs pure wrestling. Is it at the rate that best works for me no. But they've listened some what.


*I'm talking more about Tony Shiavone with a tongue in cheek reply to his repetitive Sting segments.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm talking more about Tony Shiavone with a tongue in cheek reply to his repetitive Sting segments.*


Oh my bad bruh lol, yeah idk why they get a kick out of that, but it's so present for me it's kind of funny at this point


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Hook so trash


He hasn't even worked a match yet. At least it looks like the kid is working on his physique.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JD is a helluva worker but with his look would suit ROH or NWA more I think.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm sold on this JD Drake guy, athletic and a decent moveset, but something just feels... off about his wrestling, how long has he been wrestling for? He comes off as a bit green.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

Why is Darby having a competitive match with that nobody ? lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Oh my bad bruh lol, yeah idk why they get a kick out of that, but it's so present for me it's kind of funny at this point


*And Darby vs jobbers is getting annoying already. Give him a real program like Matt Hardy and commit to it. He should at least be facing the household mid card names to elevate the TNT title.*


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

What the hell is this?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If you want to stop any heat, send in the DO clowns.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Every time the Dark Order appear, I can feel the collective click of people changing the channel.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> He hasn't even worked a match yet. At least it looks like the kid is working on his physique.


Nah I know, but as of now he's trash. Just standing around looking unmenacing


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny devolving into his middle school woman hater's club story with the Bucks is an awful turn. "I chose you, and you never chose me back, wah wah wah!" Jesus.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

So what is Iron Mike going to do tonight?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Could the Good Brothers finally trash the Young F*cks tonight, please?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> JD is a helluva worker but with his look would suit ROH or NWA more I think.


Personally he's grown on me. I heard the hype around his debut on DARK and he delivered. Ever since then I've liked him more very outting(helps hes affiliated with the pretty picture lol) AEW is a buffet from wrestling styles to appearances I think he fits in just as much as a guy wearing a dinosaur mask or a chick who claims to be an alien lol.

You guys should check out this weeks DARK match JD DRAKE vs BARON BLACK homeboys chest got busted open from chops.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> So what is Iron Mike going to do tonight?


him vs Marko in a first blood match is my hope


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

This has to be the worst aew card that I can remember


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ImpactFan said:


> So what is Iron Mike going to do tonight?


The usual stuff. Take a little nap and get a paycheck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I know, but as of now he's trash. Just standing around looking unmenacing


He kinda looks like the younger brother who wants to hang around with his older brothers friends to look tough. 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So they're back to their normal shit 2 brawls in one episode lol


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

CenaFan247 said:


> This thread is kind of dead tonight too, that's not a good sign.


You're new here so I assume you didn't see the live threads for the WWE a few years ago. Any live thread at its most active for either AEW or WWE nowadays feels dead after experiencing that level of activity.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Jesus... Please dont have them job to tyson


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahaha a particle board door?


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Tyson


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So your new badass faction you want to try and portray as a threat just got geeked out and backed down from one 54 year old boxer?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fucking hell, Tyson is ripped.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> He kinda looks like the younger brother who wants to hang around with his older brothers friends to look tough. [emoji23]


You nailed it on the fucking head [emoji23]. He's like a buffer version of the freshman Mitch from Dazed and Confused


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho officially a babyface.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Iron Mike added to Blood and Guts?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ok, he did a little more tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The "badass" new faction everyone was looking forward to them finally forming since they started as a company just got geeked out two weeks in a row.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Shawn Spears fought back like he´s Roy Jones Jr.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So let me get this straight..IC with yet the last word again right? LOL MJF's faction can't get anything done


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh my God you can see the fucking styrofoam in the door 🤦🤦🤦🤦*


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, the pinnacle look like shit yet again.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

At least Tyson seems to be having fun


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Rename them The Icicle because they have ZERO heat.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

Tyson is awesome, it's crazy the shape he's in for his age


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They literally copied the Wrestlemania 14 build and stretched it out for several months 😂😂😂😂😂*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

qntntgood said:


> Wow, the pinnacle look like shit yet again.


Yep, no point of this continuing. Just end this angle.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pinnacle should recruit Shaq to counter Tyson.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Fucking hell, Tyson is ripped.


Them good roids and no real sanctioning. Homie was bragging about smoking weed right before the Roy Jones fight 









Mike Tyson says he smoked marijuana before fight vs. Roy Jones Jr.: 'It's just who I am'


Mike Tyson said he smoked marijuana right before he fought Roy Jones Jr. Saturday night in his celebrated return to the boxing ring at the age of 54.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh Jesus...the child is back. They going to ruin Tay too?!?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Rename them The Icicle because they have ZERO heat.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Jericho officially a babyface.


A covid denying, trump supporting nut like him will always be a heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tay is my new Bae.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Them good roids and no real sanctioning. Homie was bragging about smoking weed right before the Roy Jones fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He owns a huge weed farm you bet your ass he's high lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> A covid denying, trump supporting nut like him will always be a heel.


JR should have yelled "TYSON AND MAGA! TYSON AND MAGA!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm glad Britt is saying what we're all thinking, but they're still forcing this dumbass ranking system in spite of being aware of how stupid it is. @RapShepard this is a prime example of my problems we discussed earlier. They know this shit sucks, but they're just going to tell us they know it sucks and keep doing it.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tay Conti's moveset is basically Shibata + 90s Japan worked shoot. And I love it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Pinnacle should recruit Shaq to counter Tyson.


Get Evander Holyfield. Him and Tyson got a 3rd fight and Tyson has never beat him despite biting off his ear.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Excalibur saying "You will not miss a second" sounded more like a threat.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Them good roids and no real sanctioning. Homie was bragging about smoking weed right before the Roy Jones fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weed's the one drug Tyson should be on


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh Jesus...the child is back. They going to ruin Tay too?!?


Remember it was just a 2 time thing for his birthday, not like he'd be around in the spring and summer


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Get Evander Holyfield. Him and Tyson got a 3rd fight and Tyson has never beat him despite biting off his ear.


I hear Buster Douglas is available.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> A covid denying, trump supporting nut like him will always be a heel.


Oh please don't start with political stuff in a discussion for AEW please


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Remember it was just a 2 time thing for his birthday, not like he'd be around in the spring and summer


Tony must have bought a rocket car from Elon to be able to move these goal posts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> He owns a huge weed farm you bet your ass he's high lol


I think he said he smokes 40k worth of weed a month . That's some rich people shit for real


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Excalibur saying "You will not miss a second" sounded more like a threat.


It is......if you tune out you may very well have a masked man in your bed screaming out meltzer driver after every orgasm.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I think he said he smokes 40k worth of weed a month . That's some rich people shit for real


The price for a stay at his ranch pays for his smoke lol. Plus he sells his shit online its hella expensive.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope the Bucks finally turn for real, but have a feeling they won't. Who is Kenny gonna team with when AEW are on the road again and IMPACT need Good Brothers, if not the Bucks?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I hear Buster Douglas is available.


As a Columbus native I support Buster getting a check lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Tony must have bought a rocket car from Elon to be able to move these goal posts.


"Hey man it's the start of the Leo horoscope season, of course the young lion needs to make an appearance"


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Right click + save*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shida’s reign... well...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Conti is hot as fuck. Not bad in the ring too. So double positive.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Tay conti’s ass though


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

CenaFan247 said:


> Oh please don't start with political stuff in a discussion for AEW please


You're right. I'll shut up about that shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boxingfan said:


> Tay conti’s ass though


Yep, just right lol. Whats her ethnicity? Anyone know?


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


She would look so much better if she didn't cake herself in 10 pounds of makeup


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, just right lol. Whats her ethnicity? Anyone know?


She’s Brazilian.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tay’s booty the only highlight of this episode.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Obvious Shida vs Tay will be a filler match before Shida vs Britt at DON.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mary Tay Contourneau over here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> The price for a stay at his ranch pays for his smoke lol. Plus he sells his shit online its hella expensive.


Tyson definitely has to have 2 of the biggest career 180s in history from beloved and scary, to scary and hated, and now lovable and scary lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Next week is STACKED for the unopposed show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Next week is STACKED for the unopposed show.


Yep. They are going to definitely try to pull in some of the NXT'ers


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, Tyson again next week too. Card looks incredible.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Tyson definitely has to have 2 of the biggest career 180s in history from beloved and scary, to scary and hated, and now lovable and scary lol


Dudes literally a convicted rapist and attempted to eat another man ear first live on ppv.......and is now beloved by most lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Iron Mike is awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dudes literally a convicted rapist and attempted to eat another man ear first live on ppv.......and is now beloved by most lol.


Someone actually paying for their crimes and changing their ways goes a long way vs buying their way out of it. Tyson is still a bit nuts but no one thinks he is out there raping people.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Young bucks are garbage


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR: "Excalibur, you have known the Bucks a lot longer than Tony and I, what are they thinking right now?"

Excalibur:


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox was going to take a break. Yeah...


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Someone actually paying for their crimes and changing their ways goes a long way vs buying their way out of it. Tyson is still a bit nuts but no one thinks he is out there raping people.


Tyson doing time was cake lol.....imagine Tyson rolls up in your block.....homie was chillin. But I agree he is a changed dude cocaine isca helluva drug


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Doc CumWeed really makes everyone else look puny as hell, its hard to believe he would lose against the other team.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Tyson doing time was cake lol.....imagine Tyson rolls up in your block.....homie was chillin. But I agree he is a changed dude cocaine isca helluva drug


Prison is prison. If you are in there with a badass reputation like Tyson was, you know every tough guy wanted to make a name for themselves by getting a shot in on him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Please trash the F*cks, please trash the F*cks, please trash the F*cks, please...


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The Young Bucks have fans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No rules, just dives.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kenny, kick that ass and let’s call this a night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My dream of the Bucks turning is dying by the minute. Then again we've seen turns after competitive matches before.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Prison is prison. If you are in there with a badass reputation like Tyson was, you know every tough guy wanted to make a name for themselves by getting a shot in on him.


Highly doubt that lmao. Not to mention Tyson was rolling deep with bloods back then he was protected for sure in the pen.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> JR: "Excalibur, you have known the Bucks a lot longer than Tony and I, what are they thinking right now?"
> 
> Excalibur:


Quoting this gem because it needs to be seen again by people.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Eddie Kingston?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Gallows know how to bring a high octane match to a halt.... every time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> Quoting this gem because it needs to be seen again by people.


Your Next TNT champ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Quoting this gem because it needs to be seen again by people.


I am definitely keeping that gif handy. I just found it and I am pretty sure I am going to need it in the future.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brother Luke Prichard there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Anderson: "Going to give you a spinebuster now."

Buck: "A what? Which way do I jump after?"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Karl Anderson is such a smooth, underrated worker. He was good in NJPW too.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stop making Kenny look like a tool.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m so sick of the Bucks. Even their pants suck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I am definitely keeping that gif handy. I just found it and I am pretty sure I am going to need it in the future.


It needs to become a permanent thing for the Young Fucks, kind of like the Riho kicking Sabian's ass gif.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol the Bucks suck and this storytelling with Omega is absolute shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT trending 1 and AEW 5 in the US good night for them


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ref literally just standing there and not counting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fire match so far. Matt is so underrated for his storytelling abilities.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What pussies


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This SUCKS.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Turn heel please.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Awful, awful stuff.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Lol the Bucks suck and this storytelling with Omega is absolute shit.


It's been the dazzlingly shits weeks,and omega is not a draw in America.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking hell. How many times are they turning heel and face lol


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Called it 5 weeks ago lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that tan spray dripping from Matt?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dumb World Order is here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox replacing Sting as the dumbest man in wrestling


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who was the guy who called that the Bucks was gonna turn during the match? 🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They always manage to make the champ look like a chump. ALWAYS.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was weak. No there isn't more to this story JR. They need to fucking either turn heel or stay face lol


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

That's gotta be how Moxley gets written off TV, right?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

No logical storytelling what so ever,no wonder everyone is ready to go into business for themselves.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least bucks are finally heel. Good. About time .


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bucks kicks are kayfabe the weakest moves in wrestling history so Mox will be fine.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who was the guy who called that the Bucks was gonna turn during the match? 🤣


I was one of them, but we all saw it coming


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that was stupid.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F the F*cks! F the F*cks!!


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

All this because of the ring not exploding...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sigh, another week, another schizophrenic show booked by someone with ADHD.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So who will join Mox and Eddie? They need a faction now to blend in, right??


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Bucks are sooooo much better as heels, this is a good move especially with Inner Circle all turning babyface.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who was the guy who called that the Bucks was gonna turn during the match? 🤣


Everyone.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Time for some Io vs Gonazalez


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> So who will join Mox and Eddie? They need a faction now to blend in, right??


Everyone’s on a faction. Everyone.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I said I wouldn’t drink until Mania.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If they had brawled before then at least their would've been suspense on maybe them not turning. But at least they've picked a side. Hopefully they lose the titles next week to Death Triangle (fuck Fenix) and Omega tells them to eat a dick because they took too long to fall in line.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Meltzer is happier then in pig in shit,because the bullet club minus aj styles is officially here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Now they should have the AEW army rally together to stop the numbers game. Mox, Eddie, Cody, Hangman, Darby, Christian and Sting.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The Bucks are sooooo much better as heels, this is a good move especially with Inner Circle all turning babyface.


They have enough heel stables and tag teams and stables though

Pinnacle and FTR
Team Taz
Scorpio and Ethan Page
Peters group
Good Brothers
Death Triangle
Matt's group with 2 heel tag teams


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Everyone.


The entire world: Hey Moxley they're going to kick you in the face, think about it

Moxley: what no way they hate that son of a bitch like I do


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I hated it. I knew this shit was going to happen but I hated it
Fuck the Young Bucks and their bullshit high school drama club absolutely nonsensical "acting". "Oh no, I piledrove Kenny last than 2 min ago, but now I can't kick him, the drama, the friendship, oh gasp, maybe I am Bullet Club all along"

If the end result was this why not just keep them together since like 3-4 weeks ago. Why do this whole fucking song and dance to end up on the same result.

I'm way kinder than most but this end was fucking retarded


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Now they should have the AEW army rally together to stop the numbers game. Mox, Eddie, Cody, Hangman, Darby, Christian and Sting.


If they are going in that direction,then sports based professional wrestling everyone was promised is officially dead.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> So who will join Mox and Eddie? They need a faction now to blend in, right??


Gallows & Anderson, just for extra fuckery.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Saw the end, just starting from beginning now.
Two things, the bucks thing was too drawn out it diluted the impact but still cool. The Acclaimed have IT. These guys could be huge huge stars for a long time!


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I will take solace at least that the Bucks will probably play the cornball heel shit that Kenny plays so at least I can laugh at the acting instead of being forced to take that kind of shit as serious drama


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Omega gets to take 2 paradigm shifts then pin Mox? Lol wtf. Are they finally gonna kiss now? Good for them. Bullet club reunion number 350. So groundbreaking.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The most predictable ending since AEW Dynamite began, the way they set it up last week was just too obvious, poor storytelling.

Tay Conti and her booty was the only good part of the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Gallows & Anderson, just for extra fuckery.


HAHA imagine...next week...

Jim Ross: "What in the hell? Bah Gawd now Gallows & Anderson have turned on the Elite! What is going on Tony?"
Tony: "I have no clue JR, but so far the checks are good!"
Excalibur: " Guys, guys, that's actually called "a backstabber", it's a move that is done weekly on AEW TV!"


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Actually let me single out one guy
Fuck Matt Jackson dude. Nick probably knows he himself cant act so he just doesn't and y'know what, good for him, the dude looks like fucking a tony nominee compared to Matt because he looks like a normal human being trapped between the nonsensical glee club acting of his brother.
Kenny is also a bad actor but hey he at least goes the comic book character in real life so it at least like entertaining in some fucked up way.

Matt is singlehandely the worst actor in that main event. Or at the very least the dude put in the worst position because he has to actually try to garner some sympathy while Kenny, Gallows and Anderson are just having their time of their life while Nick, smartly, is a secondary character in the Matt Jackson story. And y'know Mox blows everyone else out of the picture


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is such a shame because I actually did think the Kenny belt collector angle could have been interesting. But now they are insisting on shoehorning in the middle school gymnasts with acting skills that make your average Kardashian look like Meryl Streep. All Friends is alive and well. The Bucks are basically the way less talented Brutus the Barbers following Hogan everywhere he went. Push someone based on skill and merit? Did they go to high school in Rancho CooCoomanga? No? Go job to Cutlet on Dark.

After all these years of hearing about this infamous Bullet Club, it is just a middle school play ripoff of things way more talented people did 25 years ago in the Kliq and the nWo? How sad. So they basically do the hand signal but do not go out and party or get women? It would be like ripping off Billy Kidman but just taking the jean shorts and not Torrie Wilson.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

An uneven show this week and the match quality was lesser than usual (Darby vs. JD was good, but not as good as Darby vs. Scorpio Sky imo), but some of the story telling was good. I loved Jericho's promo personally but feel the Pinnacle need to get their heat back next week. Would Tyson bump for Wardlow? And even though it was telegraphed a few minutes in advance, the Bucks turning was something I wanted to see and had to happen as they have been boring as babyface champions. Poor Moxley has lost three times in AEW... all to Kenny. All via nefarious means. He needs some backup besides Kingston.

Next week's card looks great. Clearly they want some of those 'drifters' who switch between AEW and NXT usually.


Young Bucks vs. PAC/Fenix for the AEW World Tag Team Title
Darby Allin vs. Matt Hardy for the TNT Title in a Falls Count Anywhere Match
Chris Jericho vs. Dax Harwood with Mike Tyson as the guest enforcer
Jade Cargill vs. Red Velvet
Anthony Ogogo debut

And I guess we might hear something from the reformed Elite/Bullet Club.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The entire world: Hey Moxley they're going to kick you in the face, think about it
> 
> Moxley: what no way they hate that son of a bitch like I do


Can't wait to see the shock on his face when Kingston does another heel turn eventually haha.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ogogo has nice swagger on the mic hope his on ring stuff is on par.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I feel I'm fair with AEW and pretty balanced, but man I disliked this show a lot. I really hate the Bucks' melodrama and all this Bullet Club shit. Someone had a thread on here a while back lamenting his distaste for the Bucks' melodrama too, so surely other people must dislike it. Keep that shit on BTE, I ain't feeling watching some grown ass men acting like they're on the playground in 4th grade. I hated it back when ROH had it all over their shows too.

Also, injury angles from basic wrestling moves don't really work in 2021. When you see matches of guys kicking out of 60 different things, I'm supposed to buy 3 DDT's as a serious threat? lol. Also I feel this heel turn from the Bucks would mean more if they hadn't already turned heel a year ago. You'll probably say they weren't real heels but whatever. They attacked innocent people unprovoked, that's a heel. Also Moxley looked like an idiot because everyone knew the Bucks were probably turning on him.

Also why the hell did Max Castor use a chain on Hangman and not have that be the finish? Match went way too long too imo. That was some Russo tier "subverting your expectations for no reason" stuff. I loved last weeks Dynamite sans some nitpicks but this one was pretty bad. It's just one bad show so it's not the end of the world. I did miss the one match I was looking forward too cause I switched over to WALTER and Ciampa (Darby and Drake) so I need to find that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> An uneven show this week and the match quality was lesser than usual (Darby vs. JD was good, but not as good as Darby vs. Scorpio Sky imo), but some of the story telling was good. I loved Jericho's promo personally but feel the Pinnacle need to get their heat back next week. Would Tyson bump for Wardlow? And even though it was telegraphed a few minutes in advance, the Bucks turning was something I wanted to see and had to happen as they have been boring as babyface champions. Poor Moxley has lost three times in AEW... all to Kenny. All via nefarious means. He needs some backup besides Kingston.
> 
> Next week's card looks great. Clearly they want some of those 'drifters' who switch between AEW and NXT usually.
> 
> ...


I thought it was Jericho and Sammy vs FTR? Did I hear it wrong?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Look someone has to be a good friend to Matt and look straight in his eyes and say
"Look Matt, you are a bad actor". This dude has been repeatedly put on the position as the face of the Young Bucks. He cuts the promo, he does all the "acting faces", the whole Kenny thing involved him and him alone for some reason. He is fucking bombing on national television. Maybe BTE gave him confidence to try and y'know what, I'm all for trying to make something out of you and following your dreams and whatever and hell I like the Bucks more than most guys here, I think they have some great matches in them.

But stop.
I can't handle it anymore. Now that this shit is over either join the retarded comic book villain thing alongside Kenny as their coadjuvants or get yourself a manager or whatever.

I hate the BC Drama man.
I hated it when it was Cody, I hated when it was with the Tongans and I hate it when its with the Young Bucks. I truly despise it.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow that was just dumb. Matt Jackson looks like a complete fucking pansy ass bitch. And at the end he's apologizing to Omega, like WTF. 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Klitschko said:


> Can't wait to see the shock on his face when Kingston does another heel turn eventually haha.


Hey man at least Eddie Kingston will bring out some real pathos out of the heel turn when it happens.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt Jackson can't act, agreed. Nick is the better of the two in every respect. But the Bucks can work well as obnoxious heels and hopefully shut up a bit now that they're with Callis. The melodrama will hopefully be over now and they can have proper feuds.



Two Sheds said:


> I thought it was Jericho and Sammy vs FTR? Did I hear it wrong?


Sammy and Cash are the corner men with everyone else banned.

I can see this being the start of a stream of IC vs. Pinnacle singles matches up to Blood and Guts with wins being traded.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That fucking video title  they are just asking to get shit on.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Sigh, another week, another schizophrenic show booked by someone with ADHD.


Haha 

Ultra rich approaching middle aged nerd with possible ADHD vs ultra rich old alpha with possible dementia. 

Pro wrestling - literally the plaything of wealthy bastards with good media connections.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

horrible show..... do the idiots that run this company not realize you are going to keep losing viewers unless you simplify things? dynamite is supposed to be like a drama show... you have 3-4 major story lines to keep an audience hooked and you flesh out those stories..... what you dont do is have literally 10+ storylines in a 2 hour window that are rushed and half baked. this show is a joke... its basically impossible to follow every thing and care about the outcomes. ratings will be in the 600k range


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So they decided to do the 800th Bullet Club reunion on a night where everyone was watching Io versus Raquel and expected people to give a fuck?*


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

AEW has a lot of stables.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

moxley is such an idiot


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This show was kind of a weak one honestly.

And that main event.....Look I’m fine with the Bucks joining Kenny because its better than the alternative of them bickering with Kenny every week. But God the amount of forced drama during and after the match. It’s just not for me. I’ve seen this kind of story with the Elite for 3 years. I’m kind of over it by now.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

This show is a good example of why AEW's ratings continue to slowly drop. Awful.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So they decided to do the 800th Bullet Club reunion on a night where everyone was watching Io versus Raquel and expected people to give a fuck?*


I think they'll still probably beat NXT in either viewership, demo, or both. But that ending was so obvious


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Loved the show but hate that Statlander is in the BFs apparently.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

The kenny omega stuff has derailed, it was cool when it first started but it's officially fallen off a cliff with the billionth bullet club reunion


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I do like how friendships forged from day one or early AEW Dynamite are for the most part kept intact and away from cheap swerves. Elite, Jungle Express, Best Friends, Inner Circle, MJF and Wardlow, SCU, Dark Order, Death Triangle, Lance and Jake etc

There is a noble, old school sentiment at the heart of this thing. Even if the execution and logic of everything else is often difficult to digest.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DaSlacker said:


> Pro wrestling - literally the plaything of wealthy bastards with good media connections.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Damn it , Chris Jericho was so on point int the promo. 

I have been down on him for a while now(like many) but he redeemed himself with that one.

Demo god went off in a way wrestling hasn't seen since wwe became the of playground.

Loved it.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> That fucking video title  they are just asking to get shit on.


I couldn’t put it any better than Excalibur as they were going off air:

“Who cares about bullet club, this is ridiculous”


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

So really the only must see thing is Tyson wrecking shop. And we are getting blood and guts on dynamite instead of on PPV? And cody is actually going to be feuding with QT Marshall?

Atleast next week promises to be a ton of fun


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm kind of down on how the mainevent played out. I liked how it portrayed that Omega/Callis have emotionally manipulated Bucks to turn heel. But I personally would have preferred a pre planned shock turn. 

Rest of the show was okay. Really liking the Inner Circle vs Pinnacle stuff. Seeing Tyson is always cool. Liked how they used him here. 

Sting/Archer stuff was weird and my reaction was exactly like ethan page's. I guess it's heading to a tag team of Sting and Archer. I think Archer is dropping Jake for Sting as a mentor and turning face. I don't mind that tbh. 

Team Tazz vs Christian should be fun feud. Looking forward to it. 

Death triangle vs Best Friends should be a good feud too. 

It was a solid above average show. Not as good as last few weeks but that's understandable.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Sting should have a talk with Moxley about not trusting friends/stable  
Moxley looked so stupid for falling for something we all saw coming.
Matt's acting is horrible.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Another enjoyable “Dynamite”! My random thoughts:

1. I love watching Hangman’s matches. I really hope he will be the guy to eventually dethrone Kenny.

2. Christian vs Team Taz would be great. I especially want to see Christian vs Ricky Starks!

3. Chris Jericho’s promo was awesome, but he really blew that line about Wardlow. That was Sid-like.

4. Good to see Tay Conti getting another win. I hope she stays a face for a while and doesn’t turn on Shida. 

5. My favorite part was the ending. While predictable, the Bucks’ turn made sense and needed to happen. Kenny and the Bucks are great together, and I expect lots of potential matches with this renewed Bullet Club and other factions, including those from other promotions.

6. I can’t wait for Blood and Guts. I just wonder, though: Is it going to be two rings? If so, how will they fit them at Daily’s Place? Maybe they can use the practice field for that show and have fans seated around the rings?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

It was such a joke to include Tyson in the Pinnacle and Jericho segment. I'm not a fan of the Young Bucks but honestly they need to be carried. If they're gonna keep giving guys mic time who have insufferable nasal voices, far worse than Rollins, then let them be carried by someone like Callis. That is a good move at least.There are so many stables in AEW it's actually something that I really like. It feels like a bit much but I am really looking forward to QT Marshalls stable and how that will pan out. Some of the guys in the stable feel exciting. Everyone but QT Marshall himself of course.

Dunno why JD Drake was included in the TNT title match. Just another nobody who barely wrestles on dynamite that gets an opportunity.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Good show, not as good as last week though. Keep it up AEW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Brad Boyd said:


> It was such a joke to include Tyson in the Pinnacle and Jericho segment. I'm not a fan of the Young Bucks but honestly they need to be carried. If they're gonna keep giving guys mic time who have insufferable nasal voices, far worse than Rollins, then let them be carried by someone like Callis. That is a good move at least.There are so many stables in AEW it's actually something that I really like. It feels like a bit much but I am really looking forward to QT Marshalls stable and how that will pan out. Some of the guys in the stable feel exciting. Everyone but QT Marshall himself of course.
> 
> Dunno why JD Drake was included in the TNT title match. Just another nobody who barely wrestles on dynamite that gets an opportunity.


Open challenge. And it gives Darby a strong win ahead of the FCA next week with hardy


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Open challenge. And it gives Darby a strong win ahead of the FCA next week with hardy


Strong win when I rarely see his JD Drakes face on Dynamite? We also knew Peter Bononi, Avalon and even the guy from Acclaimed were gonna job going into their respective matches because we haven't been seeing much of them on Dynamite. Then there's Varsity Blondes, Hybrid2 and more recently Bear Country. It's too obvious that these guys are sent to Dynamite to job because they're Dark mainstays. Makes it too predictable.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Omega and The Young Bucks. Please stop this. They're awful and always will be.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The Bullet Club storyline has become a little bit stagnant. I doubt someone outside of the smark bubble actually cares and it shows in the raitings. They gotta give us the NJPW crossover if they want that to make any sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Middle of the road show - C- maybe

little disjointed here and there... but i also watched it at 3am, so it could be my fault 

one thing - Ogogo looks like money


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Watched this episode in like 30-40 minutes. So sick of the constant interruptions, factions and crash TV mindset.
I'm telling ya, it's getting harder and harder to sit through Dynamite. AEW needs to get their shit together.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Brad Boyd said:


> Strong win when I rarely see his JD Drakes face on Dynamite? We also knew Peter Bononi, Avalon and even the guy from Acclaimed were gonna job going into their respective matches because we haven't been seeing much of them on Dynamite. Then there's Varsity Blondes, Hybrid2 and more recently Bear Country. It's too obvious that these guys are sent to Dynamite to job because they're Dark mainstays. Makes it too predictable.


I meant more a tough physical opponent to beat the shit out of Darby and for him to come back


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Haven’t read anyone else’s opinions and I don’t care. Bullet Club is back and Kenny ain’t going anywhere.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Quick Full Show Review:

*Max Caster.....I don't get the hype y'all. Like, on the mic, I get it. But in the ring? In singles action? He's just not there yet at at all. Most everything he did in this match was so basic. Even the spot he where he leaped to the top rope he slipped, and Hangman had to just wait for him until he got up there.

And the finish? You have Hangman kick out of a chained fist? Why waste that on TV? If you're gonna do that kind of spot, Max should win. Save a kickout of that for something like a PPV. In the end Hangman wins which is at least the right outcome. It seems like he might be getting a title shot sooner than we all thought.

*The Death Triangle / Best Friends interaction was kind of weird. I like them brining up old history but everything around it just seemed odd. Did like hearing PAC and Trent on the mic again.

*Jericho's promo....what to say? Well, first it was LONG AS HELL. But, it was very entertaining in the amount of disses he made.

Honestly what made me chuckle was Chris's kind of half assed way of apologizing for all the horrible things he and the IC had done in the past year. I guess that's their way of "atoning" for all of the horrible things they've done. And while it was funny to see him burying all of the IC guys, I reiterate a point I've made that they Pinnacle just formed a few weeks ago and already feel not as important as they did because they've been made to look like fools in the past 2 weeks.

And just to skip ahead to the Tyson segment....again, did not make the Pinnacle look good. I mean even when Tyson's music hit, Wardlow had time to put Jericho through the table. And then 6 men run from 1 man in Tyson. Oh except Spears because a punching bag had to stay behind. I mean at least the story with Jericho & Tyson wrapped up so we're not waiting on a future match.

*I imagine Christian will not be joining Team Taz but rather feuding against them, which I'm down for. Christian Cage vs. Brian Cage (teehee), or Christian vs. Starks sounds cool to me. Hell, Christian could probably do a lot with Hobbs too.

*JE vs. Bear Country was a fun overall tag match. Nice to see JE get a solid win. I think the thing with Bear Country that makes it hard to get invested in their matches, even though their huge and fun to watch, is that you feel like you barely know anything about them. I mean as far as their run on Dynamite goes they've had zero promo time.

*Oh my God guys! Sting came out for a promo! And then......are you ready for this......He got interrupted! Oh my God I've never seen this before!

Speaking seriously, I do like that this week Sting at least said something. Sting always has such a smooth and slick voice on the mic. The whole Archer stuff is kind of getting comical. He comes out basically whining about getting used and then sitting on the sidelines, which is just code for booking didn't know what to do with you here and there. And for weeks now, instead of just beating someone up, he just keeps talking and whining. Archer just needs to kick someone's ass, please.

*Darby vs. JD Drake was predictably a fun match. Knowing both guys from Evolve I knew they could deliver a fun match. Problem with JD is the same as Bear Country in the sense where you don't really know that much about him, though the Road to Dynamite helped a bit with that. In the end I thought both men did well and Darby sold like a champ. Oh and then we got a DO and Hardy Family brawl.....yay.

*Conti vs. Bunny: Oh look, another DO vs. Hardy Family brawl......because that's what we fucking needed! Like, I'm sorry guys, but after seeing last week and then seeing them do the same thing this week, I'm just numb to this at this point. AEW cannot help themselves from having like 10 people at ringside. I will say at least Tay looked good at the end. She's improved so much.

*The main event......look, action overall was solid.

But, when I was hoping that the Bucks would side with Kenny, I was hoping that they would just straight up turn heel in vicious fashion, with evil shit eating grins on their faces. But no, we get more CONFLICTED BUCKS. We get more forced drama during and after the main event because they just can't bring themselves to hit their best friend even if their best friend is a jerk.

And the thing is the Bucks have been doing this kind of forced drama for 3 years now, even before AEW. And I'm sorry, I'm just over it. Hell, even the people on social media, most of them didn't like this or treated it with complete indifference.


So yeah, if you couldn't judge by my overall tone I really didn't care for this episode. Some of the matches were good but overall I'm just not into some of the stories they're pushing right now.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Let me also say that Y2J cut one of the most passionate promos I’ve seen from him since the inception of AEW. My drunk friends that give no fucks about wrestling even thought it was aces. AEW put on a show tonight.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Awesome Jericho promo aside and the Pickle looking peppered (which I mentioned in the other thread), two notes on this episode.

-Impressive promo from Ogogo. Loved his RockNRolla Guy Ritchie style.

-So Ambrose is getting turned on to the surprise of noone, and then out comes Eddie Kingston hobbling along like Urkel and get's put down with one punch. Just what's the point anymore? Looked like a goof.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Boring match-ups tonight (why is this guy I don't even know the name of the third ranked wrestler on the roster?), boring matches, boring.

Other than a bunch of indie wrestlers working the show, the big issue remains these pointlessly lengthy matches on television that make it so half the roster is on and off television every other week. They actually had Lance Archer do a promo asking why there is no time for him on tv. It's because there are too few matches, and there are too few matches because the matches are too long.

I once again just turned the show off at the main event. Do not want. This is not how you book a main event. If you're doing a 3v3, it should be star, star, star vs star, star, star. It should have been Sting, Christian and Mox vs Omega, PAC and Tyson. Totally different level main event. No one cares about Bullet Club in America or Europe.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So my theory on the main event is that Dynamite went short but they wanted to use their full TV, so they dragged out the finish a bit. It's often happened the opposite where they had to rush the finish.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I was very disappointed in tonight’s episode. I’m switching to putting WWE first again, with AEW second.

With wrestling, there’s a certain threshold where fans can accept feeling like “WTF? That was stupid and fake”.

AEW continues to give me that feeling way too often, accentuated by the Exploding Barbed Wire Deathmatch finish.

Tonight’s episode, again, had me scratching my head going “WTF? That’s stupid” again and again.

Too much.

I’m not just being negative, I loved the Inner Circle stuff. Jericho’s promo was one of the best I’ve ever seen from him.

I still like Hangman, and have known he’d dethrone Kenny for the world title ever since they broke up, so I want to see his storyline through.

I love how AEW’s wrestlers talk. The promos feel natural across the show. This is where they’re head and shoulders above WWE.

But the direction. What the hell was Sting’s motivation for giving a random heel a pep talk about his inconsistent booking? So stupid. Why draw attention to inconsistent booking? I didn’t even realise it until they told me themselves how bad Tony Kahn’s booking has been.

Sting sold it, so it’s true - Tony Kahn is officially a dumb booker in AEW kayfabe.

It’s canon now.

Sting‘s character likes to motivate scumbag characters now. What a douche.

Kenny Omega gets dropped on his head - twice - and he sits up like the Undertaker so Moxley can do the planned sleeper finish.

So dumb, so fake.

Old fat guy from the local pub dominates your best young babyface in Darby Allin who sells like a million bucks... dumb and fake.

Christian’s promo... great. Loved it. I understood everything he was trying to do with it, and appreciate the talent to pull it off.

QT’s promo... great. Felt real, and introduced me to the new characters, albeit without any graphics so I didn’t really internalise their names. But the attempt was a first for AEW - I still don’t know the names of everyone in the Inner Circle.

15 people brawling with an 11yo kid out there? Fake and dumb.

Jericho’s enemy Mike Tyson appears and everybody ignores him, then he helps Jericho by beating up Shawn Spears who was 100% ignoring Tyson. Dumb and fake. Tyson looked like someone who would genuinely fight someone - that’s the aura you need to create in these brawls. Stop the over-rehearsed cooperative dance routines where almost nobody gives off a vibe of being a genuinely tough dude who could beat you up in a back alley behind a pub.

So it might surprise you when I say I liked when Orange Cassidy said he’s friends with an alien now.

The casual way they said it was funny, and they weren’t actually selling me the idea it’s an alien, so there was nothing fake for me to see through. We were all on the same page in the same book. That’s the difference.

If you are selling something as real, then it has to look real 99% of the time.
They better smooth over the stupid cracks fast or we’ll be seeing AEW wrestlers on WWE programming more than just the occasional Broken Skulls session.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Storylines aside for the moment, I have to say last night's Dynamite was one of the weakest from an in-ring perspective in a long time.

- The show usually has a hot opener but Hangman vs. Caster fell flat. This was down to Caster still being green. His character work is good, but he's basic af in the ring and his execution needs some work. Hangman looked good enough but the match was below his standards. Caster should return to his tag team now and continue to gain experience on Dark. He's a project for down the line but is not a singles guy yet.

- Jurassic Express vs. Bear Country was kinda fun but very sloppy. Luchasaurus has not progressed at all as an in-ring talent and wrestles like a robot. It's disappointing as I feel like he could be something more, but it's probably never gonna happen. He's a good novelty act for the kids but I don't see him warranting a big push. This was a corporate synergy match to promote Kong vs. Godzilla and make some money, but did nothing for either team. Bear Country can go places but need some sort of direction - I would suggest Team Taz.

- Darby vs. JD was the best match of the show and I can't complain about it, except to say it was nothing special and I've seen episodes of Dynamite with two or three better matches. Darby's matches against Cage and Scorpio Sky stood out a lot more. It was the first match of the show that felt polished and wasn't botchy. JD worked hard and looked good, but I think Dark is the place for him.

- Tay vs. Bunny was ok and probably better than it should have been thanks to Tay. Just nothing memorable and I don't like the Dark Order/Hardy Group shit at ringside in these matches as they are always diverting your attention away from the ring.

- Probably the biggest in-ring disappointment for me was the main event. An all-star affair that had the looks of a hot NJPW style sprint. While I acknowledge their attempts to tell an in-ring story, the work itself was lacking. Anderson was probably my favourite in this match, he's really underrated. Compare to Kenny/Good Brothers vs. Mox/PAC/Fenix (still one of my favourite AEW multi-person tags and a legit 4 star match), Bucks/Good Brothers vs. Dark Order, Mox/Archer/Fenix vs. Kingston/Butcher/Blade main events from this year and it was far inferior. I've accepted that referees tend to not give a damn, much like they often don't in Mexico or NJPW, but the ref just stood there forever while the Bucks deliberated whether to hurt Kenny or not, in blatant violation of the rules.

Dynamite usually guarantees a good level of work and a couple of at least '3 star' range matches, but this show felt like a write-off, perhaps because of what was opposing it. Next week should be a return to form.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Storylines aside for the moment, I have to say last night's Dynamite was one of the weakest from an in-ring perspective in a long time.
> 
> - The show usually has a hot opener but Hangman vs. Caster fell flat. This was down to Caster still being green. His character work is good, but he's basic af in the ring and his execution needs some work. Hangman looked good enough but the match was below his standards. Caster should return to his tag team now and continue to gain experience on Dark. He's a project for down the line but is not a singles guy yet.
> 
> ...


agreed, not their best in-ring night


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

72 characters on screen tonight according to Luchablog, not including commentators, referees, or interviewers.

More 50-something celebrities in Tyson and Meyer for no reason.

Darby Allin apparently only defends his title against unranked opponents.

Rosa beats Britt and then disappears while Britt gets a promo celebration and apparently a higher ranking.

There is apparently nobody going after the tag belts, no TNT title feud, no real women's title feud

Mox vs Omega will apparently never end

Sting continues to do the same segment every week

Commentary still a train wreck

Refs still worthless

Constant jump starts, interference, post-match beat downs

Everybody is in a faction, some are factions inside of factions

Brand new top heel faction has been made to look like worthless goofballs two straight weeks

Tons of botches this episode

This is a bad television program. This is indistinguishable from Impact or Raw at this point.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

famicommander said:


> There is apparently nobody going after the tag belts, no TNT title feud, no real women's title feud


Here you go, with a visual guide.

PAC/Fenix won the contendership in the battle royale and PAC is now back from a busted ankle, hence...










And Hardy has been beefing with Darby for a few weeks and promo'd him in the bleachers on Dark.












> Darby Allin apparently only defends his title against unranked opponents.


Even though I'm a critic of the ranking system, when has the TNT title EVER been presented as one linked to the rankings? Darby is listed there as a champion more for visual purposes than anything.

From the very start with Cody it has been presented as an open challenge TV title, like the WCW version, hence unsigned guys like Warhorse, Starks and Kingston challenging. This allows them to be flexible with how they use their TV-based title. It can be used in an opening match (vs. Janela) or main event (vs. Cage).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Another enjoyable “Dynamite”! My random thoughts:






DaveRA said:


> Good show, not as good as last week though. Keep it up AEW.



 No reason to lie about last night's show being good or enjoyable lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> No reason to lie about last night's show being good or enjoyable lol


I must admit that I enjoyed it but I was playing Monster Hunter during the show. General consensus seems to be that people are not liking The Young Bucks/Omega storyline, so hopefully they can turn that around.

I think it is almost a relief that the Bucks finally turned, rather than a dramatic moment. They've been in this awkward "will they won't they" holding pattern since they super kicked Alex Marvez and Tony Schiavone. When was that? Nearly a year ago?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I must admit that I enjoyed it but I was playing Monster Hunter during the show. General consensus seems to be that people are not liking The Young Bucks/Omega storyline, so hopefully they can turn that around.
> 
> I think it is almost a relief that the Bucks finally turned, rather than a dramatic moment. They've been in this awkward "will they won't they" holding pattern since they super kicked Alex Marvez and Tony Schiavone. When was that? Nearly a year ago?


Last night's show was bad, at first it seemed to be a show acknowledging some of the criticisms which was good. Then it went back to the usual stuff. But this story just isn't interesting. As somebody not enamored with Bullet Club it's just a think of how long are you going to milk this shit. On top of it being Way too predictable. Predictable isn't bad, but this was the bad kind. They'd have been better off just having the Buck not address Kenny.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox and Mad King to cost the Bucks the belts next week?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379980386953015300


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I hated Jericho's promo. Sure, he can talk but that went on far too long and the content wasn't great, and don't get me started on his encouraging the audience to cheer prior to the return from break. Of special note to me were the incorrectly delivered line describing Wardlow and the "Who was good at chemistry?" bit. Mistakes happen, ok, but that chemistry line was outdated, like he was aiming for a different audience than wrestling, AEW even more so than WWE, has these days. Chris, I think you'd find lots of today's wrestling fans excelled in chemistry.

The rest of the show was a lot of whatever, nothing horrid (disappointing as I love to laugh at the worst of wrestling) or amazing (disappointing because who doesn't like amazing things?). Sketchy names from past decades don't excite me so Tyson falls into that whatever category. I noticed a lot more getting into position for upcoming moves than I usually do and I'm not sure if that was due to every match having people unaccustomed to working the roles they were in with each other or because I wasn't really in the mood to watch wrestling today but went ahead with it anyway. There was a bit too much messiness and too many slow setups, and this is coming from someone who is generally pretty tolerant about obvious ring choreography and still-developing talents.

I did feel like AEW folks have been reading fan comments. LOTS of references to topics you'd see posted in places like this one. On that topic, I laughed at Conti hugging -1. It was like a giant middle finger to complainers moaning about the kid. Oh, and the "This never get's old!" line with regards to Sting's interviews was worth a chuckle.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> I hated Jericho's promo. Sure, he can talk but that went on far too long and the content wasn't great, and don't get me started on his encouraging the audience to cheer prior to the return from break. Of special note to me were the incorrectly delivered line describing Wardlow and the "Who was good at chemistry?" bit. Mistakes happen, ok, but that chemistry line was outdated, like he was aiming for a different audience than wrestling, AEW even more so than WWE, has these days. Chris, I think you'd find lots of today's wrestling fans excelled in chemistry.
> 
> The rest of the show was a lot of whatever, nothing horrid (disappointing as I love to laugh at the worst of wrestling) or amazing (disappointing because who doesn't like amazing things?). Sketchy names from past decades don't excite me so Tyson falls into that whatever category. I noticed a lot more getting into position for upcoming moves than I usually do and I'm not sure if that was due to every match having people unaccustomed to working the roles they were in with each other or because I wasn't really in the mood to watch wrestling today but went ahead with it anyway. There was a bit too much messiness and too many slow setups, and this is coming from someone who is generally pretty tolerant about obvious ring choreography and still-developing talents.
> 
> I did feel like AEW folks have been reading fan comments. LOTS of references to topics you'd see posted in places like this one. On that topic, I laughed at Conti hugging -1. It was like a giant middle finger to complainers moaning about the kid. Oh, and the "This never get's old!" line with regards to Sting's interviews was worth a chuckle.


If you didn't like that Jericho promo then I think maybe you should just give up on watching wrestling.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Jericho's promo was the best part of the show.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Match quality have to say was the big let down of the show.

Not sure what they are doing with Archer.

Bullet club/elite back together which was expected but I am not digging that story tbh.

Again main gripe I have there is just TOO MUCH happening in the show which can be alot to digest at times.

Jericho was on fire though. Best part of the show no doubt.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

JimmyJoeJunior said:


> If you didn't like that Jericho promo then I think maybe you should just give up on watching wrestling.


It really didn't appeal to me. There have been promos on Dynamite that I loved but Jericho's return of the Inner Circle one isn't among them. Though it didn't help that the content wasn't working for me it could well be that his delivery style just isn't my favourite. Eddie Kingston and Mox can talk about nothing and keep my attention as I like the way they go about it. Jericho? Not so much. 

You do have a point though, sorta. I think I am getting bored with wrestling again. There's too much of it these days. It's a warm, sunny evening and I spent almost two hours watching a mediocre wrestling show and now here I am discussing it. I need better priorities. 



Cowabunga said:


> Jericho's promo was the best part of the show.


Your opinion is doubtless a popular one, even if Jericho doing his thing wasn't a highlight for me. It wasn't a superior match or anything, and everything surrounding it was ... a choice, but my highlight was Tay vs Bunny. They both have good facial expression, especially Tay, that helps them to portray some level of story in matches. Seeing as how little effort is expended on giving the women much story to work with, any little extra they can bring helps.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] No reason to lie about last night's show being good or enjoyable lol


I wasn’t lying at all. I enjoyed it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally think that theme fits OC a lot
I miss the 90s lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Inner circle seem way better now and feel heelish darker again lol. Heels should wear dark clothes and not bright


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> I wasn’t lying at all. I enjoyed it.


Sure you did


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Sure you did


Nah. Its her opinion. Obviously good to her means she rates on an entertainment basis. Im not sure why she was entertained by that weak as hell episode but doesn't make her a liar


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I enjoyed myself. Oh well. Only down time for me was the women’s bullshit really.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Nah. Its her opinion. Obviously good to her means she rates on an entertainment basis. Im not sure why she was entertained by that weak as hell episode but doesn't make her a liar


You can buy that I don't lol. It's one of those "I gotta support my team in public" things. She ain't running that episode back.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> You can buy that I don't lol. It's one of those "I gotta support my team in public" things. She ain't running that episode back.


I shit on them. Plenty.

I found the episode fun.

By the way, I just remembered hating the Death Triangle and Best Friends segment as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I shit on them. Plenty.
> 
> I found the episode fun.
> 
> By the way, I just remembered hating the Death Triangle and Best Friends segment as well.


I am shocked and appalled lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I am shocked and appalled lol


I dunno, man. It’s more fun watching the show without this place’s opinion. My brother and I just sitting on the couch (he comes over every Wednesday for beer, pizza, and wings) and bullshitting to some wrestling is fun. The bad shit is more of a laugh between us, which kills the anger I’d normally feel having to share thoughts with strangers on here.

The show was fun outside of the Best Friends and Conti/Bunny match.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> I dunno, man. It’s more fun watching the show without this place’s opinion. My brother and I just sitting on the couch (he comes over every Wednesday for *beer, pizza, and wings*) and bullshitting to some wrestling is fun. The bad shit is more of a laugh between us, which kills the anger I’d normally feel having to share thoughts with strangers on here.
> 
> The show was fun outside of the Best Friends and Conti/Bunny match.


Enough beers and everything can be fun


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I dunno, man. It’s more fun watching the show without this place’s opinion. My brother and I just sitting on the couch (he comes over every Wednesday for beer, pizza, and wings) and bullshitting to some wrestling is fun. The bad shit is more of a laugh between us, which kills the anger I’d normally feel having to share thoughts with strangers on here.
> 
> The show was fun outside of the Best Friends and Conti/Bunny match.


To a degree I get that, but yeah that was not it or even close to it for me lol.


----------



## girlonwrestling (Apr 9, 2021)

Tony Khan's business continues to go down the drain and I'm loving it. Fuck you Tony.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> You can buy that I don't lol. It's one of those "I gotta support my team in public" things. She ain't running that episode back.


You can think that all you want to. You seem to have difficulty understanding that not everybody shares your opinion on what a good show is. 

I watch wrestling shows because I love wrestling. I’m not an armchair wannabe booker looking for things to critique. I don’t have that kind of defect.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> You can think that all you want to. You seem to have difficulty understanding that not everybody shares your opinion on what a good show is.
> 
> I watch wrestling shows because I love wrestling. I’m not an armchair wannabe booker looking for things to critique. I don’t have that kind of defect.


Mhmm sure


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You can buy that I don't lol. It's one of those "I gotta support my team in public" things. She ain't running that episode back.


Kind of like being a Browns' fan.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Kind of like being a Browns' fan.


[emoji23][emoji23] though my Bengals being worse than the Browns now totally sucks lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] though my Bengals being worse than the Browns now totally sucks lol


Being worse than the Browns is never OK...well unless you are the Bills.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Being worse than the Browns is never OK...well unless you are the Bills.


Tell me about it lol. Though at least there's more optimism than the Marvin Lewis era. Man that just missed the playoff or first round exit is so shitty going into drafts lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380136337605558275
I think a lot of people feel this way 🙃
This has 2K+ likes on twitter and 3.5K+ on reddit


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

@RapShepard you should understand what it's like to like something the majority of people don't.

I mean you are a Joey Janela fan (teehee).



The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380136337605558275
> I think a lot of people feel this way 🙃
> This has 2K+ likes on twitter and 3.5K+ on reddit


Thing is I'm a fan who (while not aware of the last 7 years) who has been following this Elite story even before AEW. And the main reason I hate it (besides the Bucks being awful actors) is that they've driven the story trope into the ground for the past 3 years and now it's finally jumped the shark.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380136337605558275
> I think a lot of people feel this way 🙃
> This has 2K+ likes on twitter and 3.5K+ on reddit


The Middle School Drama Club is stupid, but that poster mentions Hook of all people as a reason normal people watch? That makes no sense either.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> The Middle School Drama Club is stupid, but that poster mentions Hook of all people as a reason normal people watch? That makes no sense either.


  lol I put it in just for the general message, as I'm sure why it got so much likes, but yeah wtf has Hook done so far to hook people in? (pun-intended)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maffew is the guy who makes Botchamania videos, so I think his comment is meant to be a joke. Obviously, one rooted in truth. I doubt he will skip a minute of Dynamite, since it is providing most of his content LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Bucks haven't wasted any time, leaning into their obnoxious dickhead heel side that I've been waiting for.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380574443764781057
They also worked people (including Baron Corbin) with this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380015961378537472


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Working Corbin is always _chef’s kiss_


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Working Corbin is always _chef’s kiss_


I think Corbin's tweets are usually in character too.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

It’s funny how people pick apart dynamite to the nth degree. No it is not perfect ... but If one went back and watched an episode from the attitude era or the golden era there would be just as many if not more faults than a current episode of dynamite.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> It’s funny how people pick apart dynamite to the nth degree. No it is not perfect ... but If one went back and watched an episode from the attitude era or the golden era there would be just as many if not more faults than a current episode of dynamite.


I dunno nitpicking is fun sometimes.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DaveRA said:


> It’s funny how people pick apart dynamite to the nth degree. No it is not perfect ... but If one went back and watched an episode from the attitude era or the golden era there would be just as many if not more faults than a current episode of dynamite.


I mean here's the thing though. You could find old online forums back in the day who would pick part shows during the Attitude Era. We need to end the notion that AEW is the only promotion/show that's ever been picked apart by fans like this. It's been happening in all of wrestling for like over 30 years.

Hell, if you go back to the AE on some old forums, HHH was an internet darling and people were tired of Stone Cold. Think how ridiculous that sounds in 2021.

I myself just got through the year 1999 in WWF on the Network. And for me there was plenty of stupid things that fans today would crap on. The road to Mania 15, the Higher Power reveal, the Bossman/Al Snow angle, the Bossman/Big Show angle, etc. But at the same time, the AE had something AEW or WWE don't have which is these all time great characters like Austin, Rock, Foley, Vince, Taker, etc. carrying the shows and making them must see every week.

And AEW, while it has a lot of guys I like and I generally rate it positively, has it's fair share of holes that can and should be called out.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] though my Bengals being worse than the Browns now totally sucks lol


Hey man hopefully we are much better this year. Who dey!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CenaFan247 said:


> Hey man hopefully we are much better this year. Who dey!


Hopefully lol


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

You could see the intentions, and that they failed miserably.

1. Castor is on the cusp. He has SO much potential. He finally gets a big angle to break out. He's beat 3 of the DO already and got a big match to open the card against hangman. This was his moment to break out, but the commentary treated him like an afterthought to Hangman. HANGMAN was always gonna win. They gave Cator the push in-ring with a near win after using the chain. The commentary just didnt put Castor over though.

2. Same shit with JD Drake. Ive been looking at him thinking he's a waste of time last few eeeks when he appeared with Ryan and Cesar. He came through with a real organic breakout performance. Nobody on commentary was marking out for it. Almost zero exitement. It was ALL about Darby. Drake came across as a Kevin Owens/Big Van Vader hybrid. They sold him as a braler type early on but as he dominated the match they were almost to scared of burying Darby to poit out how good Drake looked.

Here's my problem. If you're going to book to undercard guys to get a rub off the champ/number 1 contender then GIVE THEM the rub!! All we did here was bury the guys they shouldn't have had offence again and tried to 'forget' the impressive performance by the undercarders. WHY?!?! Id like to see both again pretty much just based on these matches. Why the fuck would you kill that momentum and suck it out the show. Instead of having excitement that they nearly had the 'match of thier lives right here on AEW' it will just be a throwaway line next appearnce that they did ok last match.

I feel for Darby and Page here. They absolutely both went overboard to make the opponent look strong and watchable. But the matches were presented as forgettable fails of the top stars to have a good match I felt. Those were two good matches!! AEW went out of thier way with thier refusal to acknowledge this as though it would make the top two guys there look weak. I thought it did neither any harm. Hangam literally kicked out of a straight punch to the face with a fist wrapped in a steel chain and it was barely sold by commentary. It was no big deal. I get there are many stars waiting for push etc but giving these two dues for thier performances just raises the whole roster who also have to face them later.

3. Fuck this YB/Kenny shit. Its so cringe and nobody cares. Matt Jackson pulling his upset face was a channel changer. Like Id be embarassed I was watching that if I was with friends.

4. Tysons a big name but AEW clearly re-scripted whatever the plan was to give him this moment on the show. It was so random how he came to help Jericho. Glad they set a date for Blood andGuts instead of weeks and weeks of build without knowing when it would be.

5. QT has delivered watchable segments since the naff challenge promo with Cody. Ogogo has the IT factor and if he can wrestle we have a STAR!

6. Bear Country and JE was crappy. Conti v Bunny was alright. Sting promo wasted more time. The fact we'll now see Page and Sky in a feud with Sting/Darby soon because they were featured looking on is such trash booking. Tazz finally moved on from a 'we're alright' promo to something different. Christian put over Kaz better than in 1 minute than the commy managed throughout thier entire match last week.

7. JR seems to have real heat with Callis. He acts like a spoilt kid sometimes with his pettyness on tv. AEW deffo need better commentary now. Tony is such a likeable guy but he adds nothing in the booth. Anyone could do what he does and react to big move with 'LOOK AT THAT'. He's gotta be moved on to an interview position. But he always wear casual clothes so thats a bad idea too.* Commentary doesn't knw whats going on in AEW most the time. Fuck are they able to explain it to the audience. Its crazy!!*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I had to say this was a weird show. 

I really do not care about Omega and the Bucks thing. The literal big angle involving both the World Champion and the Tag Team Champions. I don't understand why AEW can't make more of this "belt collector" deal that they do on the different promotions. 

I enjoyed Darby Allin. JD Drake. Hangman. I skipped over the "Godzilla v Kong" tag match, nah I'm good thanks for this movie tie in becoming a match on Dynamite. 

Jericho had a great promo too, as he usually does. But Tyson tearing his shirt Hogan style and struggling to remove the remnants from around his waist like a belt was hilarious.


----------

